# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Onvruchtbaar

## computer

Hallo
Ik moet van mijn vrouw me laten onvruchtbaar maken kan mijn iemand raad geven wat er gebeurt en wat er na de ingreep mijn te wachten staat of raden jullie mijn dat af of bestaan er ander middelen dat ik onvruchtbaar zou kunnen zijn alvast bedankt mvg luc

----------


## computer

Hallo,
Ik heb een vraag ik moet van mijn vrouw me onvruchtbaar laten maken wat zijn daarvan de gevolgen ga ik nog sexs kunnen hebben en wat houd dat in normaal wil ik niet bestaat er andere dingen om een man onvruchtbaar te laten maken

----------


## dotito

Je onvruchtbaar laten maken(vasectomie)is maar een kleine ingreep en het doet bijna geen pijn. Het gebeurt lokaal ze geven je een kleine snede in je scrotum ze klemmen dat af en naaien dat terug toe meer niet. Je kan dezelfde dag ook nog naar huis en sex hebben nadien is ook geen probleem in begin moet je natuurlijk voorzichtig zijn.

Mag ik je vragen waarom je je onvruchtbaar laat maken? Als je het liever niet zegt geen probleem hoor.

Ik vind persoonlijk wel dat je er met 2 en 100% moet achterstaan bij zo'n ingreep zodat jij er zeker achteraf geen spijt van hebt. En dat je moet weten/beseffen dat de kans klein is dat er nog kinderen kunnen komen. Ze kunnen dat achteraf altijd ongedaan maken, maar de kans is dan kleiner op bevruchting. 

Ik denk niet dat er nog andere middelen bestaan om een man onvruchtbaar te maken. Misschien moet je het voor de zekerheid is vragen aan een uroloog. Bel eens een keertje naar ziekenhuis.

Ik hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

Groetjes do

----------


## computer

Halo do
Alvast bedankt do voor je raad
Ik moet het doen van mijn vrouw omdat zij geen kinderen meer wil we hebben er 3 daarom moet ik het laten doen maar haar vriendin is er ook niet voor ze zeg ook dat een condoom ook veilig is zij en haar man gebruiken dat al jaren zo en word niet zwanger ze hebben er ook 3 kindjes haar vriendin heeft mijn vrouw kunnen overhalen om mijn niet te laten onvruchtbaar te laten maken dat een condoom ook goed is en het is haar gelukt mijn vrouw wil nu met een condoom doen, anders moest ik eind augustus binnen in de kliniek om mijn onvruchtbaar te laten maken.
alvast bedankt mvg Luc

----------


## dotito

Alé toch fijn dat jullie dan eens zijn hoe het verder moet. Ja met condoom is ook een alternatief, maar 100 % veilig is dat ook niet. Tenzij je er een gel bij gebruikt met een zaaddodend middel.

Groetjes terug en graag gedaan

----------


## MissMolly

Sterilisatie is een keine ingreep, die als operatie eigenlijk niets voorstelt.
Maar het betekent wel dat je geen kinderen meer kan krijgen.
Dus ook als jullie zouden gaan scheiden, of je vrouw zou komen te overlijden, kan je bij een eventuele nieuwe partner geen kinderen meer verwekken.

Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat je vrouw het liefste wil dat jij je laat steriliseren, want bij een vrouw is het een veel zwaardere ingreep, met veel meer kans op complicaties.

En een condoom is alleen veilig als je hem goed gebruikt, en dat vergt enige oefening. Bovendien vinden veel mannen _en_ vrouwen een condoom niet zo prettig, omdat je minder voelt. En een vrouw moet veel natter zijn, wil het met een condoom lekker zijn.

Ik vond het persoonlijk een ramp, en ik was heel dankbaar toen ik zeker wist dat ik niet meefr zwanger kon worden. Toen hadden we eindelijk geen condoom meer nodig.

Maar je moet er natuurlijk wel allebei achter staan om zo'n operatie te laten uitvoeren, je moet niet het gevoel hebben dat het _moet_, omdat de ander het wil.

Mochten jullie toch niet zo erg tevreden zijn over condooms, praat er dan eens rustig samen over met je huisarts, en laat je uitleggen wat de voor- en nadelen van sterilisatie zijn. Dan weet je tenminste precies waarvoor je kiest - of niet natuurlijk, want het blijft _jouw_ keuze of je de ingreep laat uitvoeren of niet.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Computer,

Het onvruchtbaar maken van de man gebeurd tegenwoordig op een hele gemakkelijke manier. Deze ingreep wordt vasectomie genoemd. Je mag vaak op dezelfde dag van de vasectomie al naar huis. Het zal de eerste week misschien wat gevoelig zijn maar hierna zal alles weer zoals voorheen worden. Je kunt gewoon seks hebben en de seks zal ook niet anders voelen dan normaal. Het enige verschil is dat je vrouw niet zwanger meer kan raken.
Als je meer informatie wilt weten over vasectomie kun je even een kijkje nemen in dit artikel: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...ght=vasectomie

Succes!

----------

